
A new team at Reddit - gatsby
http://blog.samaltman.com/a-new-team-at-reddit
======
sama
I realize that this sounds non-credible (and it's certainly one of the
craziest professional things I've ever been a part of), but it's actually what
happened.

Yishan wanted to move the office from SF to Daly City. The board pushed back
but said we'd agree to it with certain data (we wanted Yishan to figure out
how many employees would stay with the company through the move, get a
comparison to other market rents, etc.--all questions I think a board should
ask when thinking through a major commitment).

This is certainly not what I was expecting to be dealing with so quickly after
investing in reddit, but we'll make the best of it.

~~~
asaramis
Ellen Pao. Harvard Law, Harvard MBA, time at Cravath (very, very fancy law
firm) and partner at Kleiner (which I imagine most of us know) is now to be
the head of Reddit?

I am a firm believer that most media out there is not extracting enough value
from their audience, or "under-monetizing", to use a ridiculous term. However,
Reddit truly is different. I simply can't imagine someone with Ellen's
professional upbringing will be the one who figures out how to retain the
spirit, activity, and engagement of Reddit, while satisfying that 10x, $500mm
valuation.

This ain't sexist, this is anti-elitist.Cutting and pasting monetization
templates from other media properties, and building projected revenue models
off of traffic numbers just can't work here. It's not Buzzfeed or Business
Insider.

I was suspect when Erik Martin left (had the pleasure of meeting him in NYC,
he lived and breathed what makes Reddit wonderful), and this really seems to
solidify what I guess should've been pretty obvious.

I genuinely hope Ms. Pao holds things together, and the return of Alexis helps
things out. The more I've learned, it seems Alexis was already gone by the
time Reddit really took off and has been writing and speaking ever since.
Curious how his operational prowess shows through the new chairmanship role.

Rant done. We're praying for you Reddit.

~~~
hiou
_> Ellen Pao will be stepping up to be interim CEO_

 _> Alexis Ohanian, who cofounded reddit nine and a half years ago, is
returning as full-time executive chairman (he will transition to a part-time
partner role at Y Combinator)_

 _> There is a long history of founders returning to companies and doing great
things._

I wouldn't spend too much time worrying about Ellen Pao leading reddit in the
long term.

Also from today's reddit blog post[0] by Alexis

 _> Instead, I joined the board and have done everything I can to not be a
helicopter parent, but rather support reddit and all the amazing people who
make it work as best I can. But reddit is and will always be my baby_

~~~
quaunaut
Alexis wants Pao as the permanent CEO, but the next few months are a testing
ground for her.

Edit: Source: [http://fortune.com/2014/11/13/reddits-new-ceo-may-not-be-
int...](http://fortune.com/2014/11/13/reddits-new-ceo-may-not-be-interim-for-
long/)

~~~
dhruval
Given her background, I think it will be Pao as a very operations focused CEO
and Alexis as a fairly involved Executive Chairman focused on guiding culture
and general direction.

It could work out very well for Reddit.

------
zorpner
Heh. I love the conceit that anyone would believe Wong resigned only over
"location and amount of money to spend on a lease".

Previously from @sama: "Yishan Wong has a big vision for what reddit can be.
I’m excited to watch it play out. "
([http://blog.samaltman.com/reddit](http://blog.samaltman.com/reddit))

~~~
onewaystreet
Wong didn't want to move the company to SF. The board did. That's no small
thing to disagree on.

~~~
chipotle_coyote
Maybe I'm missing the context here, but Reddit is _in_ San Francisco. They're
in the same SoMa office building Wired is in.

~~~
gojomo
Maybe Wong wanted to move HQ to the Valley proper, rather than SF itself?

Almost all corporate HQ relocations move closer to the CEO's home.

But also, there's a (plausibly-fair) knock on SF-city-based companies as being
more superficial, frothier, and more prone to distraction and high-burn rates
than those in the more-authentically-nerdy Valley.

Maybe someone can leak where Wong wanted the new HQ to be.

~~~
zzleeper
> Almost all corporate HQ relocations move closer to the CEO's home.

Is there any evidence of that? Seems quite interesting..

~~~
gojomo
It was already folklore back when I was first part of a company discussing new
office locations, in the 90s. (My father may have even mentioned it when I was
child.) Since then, I've observed it often – though in fairness that may be
confirmation bias.

The ~cschmidt sibling reply highlights a Joel-on-Software post about the
phenomenon from 2003, attributed to a 20th-century urbanist/organizational-
analyst, William Whyte, perhaps as coined in a 1958 book.

Here's a critique of a Connecticut tax incentive from earlier this year that
notes all 5 resulting corporate relocations reduced their CEO's commute:

[http://www.raisinghale.com/2014/07/16/connecticut-
taxpayers-...](http://www.raisinghale.com/2014/07/16/connecticut-taxpayers-
fund-shorter-ceo-commutes/)

~~~
zzleeper
Thanks for the replies guys!

------
minimaxir
Relevant context: Wong wanted everyone who worked at Reddit to move to San
Francisco in an attempt to increase cohesion.
[http://venturebeat.com/2014/10/01/after-
raising-50m-reddit-f...](http://venturebeat.com/2014/10/01/after-
raising-50m-reddit-forces-remote-workers-to-relocate-to-sf-or-get-fired/)

Some speculated that the move was to please investors, especially after a
fundraise. This announcement indicates that the investors...disagreed?

~~~
ryanSrich
From the previous thread here[1]...

From what I gather Yishan went to Sama after closing the 50m round and asked
for advice on company structure and whether or not to consolidate workers into
one location. How/why that was even a consideration hasn't been mentioned to
my knowledge.

...anyway, Sama suggested that they do phase out remote workers and
consolidate everyone in San Francisco.

> to state what should be obvious, this was a decision by the company not the
> investors (also, the company made the decision before the round.) i'm
> skeptical of remote work for early-stage startups. i'm not religious about
> it for larger companies; i think it works for some and doesn't work for
> others. if it works, great. if it doesn't, that's fine too. the only thing i
> felt really strongly about (when yishan explained the challenges they were
> facing and asked for my advice as a friend and not an investor) was that
> reddit needed to be super generous to people that were unwilling or unable
> to move, and i think they have been.

To me this seems like it was clearly a requirement of the investors. (honestly
has getting rid of remote workers ever worked out for the employee?) and you'd
be naive to believe otherwise.

This time around the dispute seems to be over where the new HQ should be
located. Reddit is currently in SF and Sama states Yishan wanted to move to
Daly City...

So we are expected to believe that the CEO of reddit resigns after not getting
approval to move the office < 50 miles away? I'm very skeptical. My guess is
that Yishan was being ousted so that Alexis could eventually be CEO again.
Pure conjecture but that's my gut feeling.

1\.
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8398127](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8398127)

~~~
maxerickson
Please delete some of your dashes, they are breaking layout.

------
bane
Nice words, growing it 5x is great.

Resigning over office plans sounds like a last straw sort of thing. In the
grand scheme of things office locations aren't _that_ big a deal.

But then again, Reddit has had some weird dis-coordinated public
communications, maybe more cohesion really was necessary?

~~~
billmalarky
5x growth is great, but Reddit definitely has a "if it isn't broke don't fix
it" mentality (probably a fear of "digging"). I struggle to attribute that
growth to one CEO's decisions, when it really seems more like inevitable
growth due to the success of the product and community that was defined long
before he took the helm. Arguably, by Alexis (community) & Steve (product).

~~~
skizm
> if it isn't broke don't fix it

This is the kind of mentality more companies need. It is why craigslist is
still running a site that looks like it is from 1999. The opposite thinking is
why digg when down in flames.

~~~
derefr
Have you done a search on Craigslist lately? They're still going for a basic-
HTML4-user-agent "theme" (since that's basically their brand now), but the
implementation is actually quite dynamic/AJAXified and CSS-heavy. (Also,
apparently they use Redis everywhere on the backend for Matryoshka cashing,
among other modern practices.)

Also, Digg's failure had nothing to do with a visual refresh; it was that they
changed the dynamics of the "social game" the site implemented to make
previously "winning" users suddenly irrelevant in comparison to sponsored
posts by companies. It'd be like Youtube doing DMCA takedowns on all the
"celebrities" with million-subscriber channels.

~~~
skizm
My point was just that users want the same experience as they got when they
started using the site for the most part. Too many changes and you risk
driving away your user base. Changes being anything from visual components to
mechanics of the site.

~~~
pcthrowaway
They have made a lot of user-facing changes though, verified phone number, map
search and map views for listings, search by distance, and contact info
masking are a few that come to mind.

------
debacle
I logged out of reddit about a month ago. I changed my password to something
incomprehensible. To me, reddit has become a link aggregator over being a
social place. I still visit about a half dozen subreddits daily, but only
insomuch as to get my news.

I think that will be its demise. Reddit's volunteer moderation and vote gaming
makes it a poor non-biased link aggregator unless you want an echo chamber.
Some people certainly do, but as HN has shown, that can only last so long.
There's already talks about the way /r/iama is monetized and the changes to
the default reddits (as well as the removal of some reddits as defaults)
destabilized the site and trashed some of the more long-standing communities
on the site in favor of more inter-subreddit traffic.

I think that the reddit technical model is fine. It worked for years before
reddit was even around, and I think it can still work now, but reddit's
business model is working behind the scenes to sabotage the integrity of the
technical model. reddit as a social experiment seems to be coming to an end.

~~~
optimusclimb
The trend that finally sent me out was when good subreddits focused on
specific topics started turning into show and tell for adults - and usually
just amounted to, "Hey I bought that expensive thing that all of the group
says is THE one to get, here is a picture of it in my house, it probably looks
similar to the one you have". I suppose in a way, the recent investment might
match that consumerist focus.

~~~
orbitur
Each subreddit needs a good set of mods, __especially __when there are
thousands of subscribers.

Once a subreddit hits some magic number, it devolves into a stream of image
links to "hey I made a cake/painting/object with [subject of subreddit] on
it".

Mods can very easily guide users toward discussion. r/atheism infamously
banned images altogether, and aside from the "REVOLT I WANT MEMES IN MY
R/ATHEISM" posts, people actually started talking again. r/twoxchromosomes has
a no-images-unless-it's-Friday rule.

~~~
dublinben
The challenge is that what we think of as high quality content is not what
Reddit Inc. has seen leading the growth. Images and fluffy content are easier
to consume, and therefore more profitable for the site.

~~~
Goronmon
>The challenge is that what we think of as high quality content is not what
Reddit Inc. has seen leading the growth. Images and fluffy content are easier
to consume, and therefore more profitable for the site.

Which is fine, but you have to make some attempt and consolidating that type
of content as much as possible. An example being to let /r/gaming run wild
with the image macros and meme posts, but then rule those out on the
subreddits for specific games. If you don't, you just end up with each game's
subreddit becoming basically a filtered version of /r/gaming.

------
nlh
_Although my 8 days as the CEO of reddit have been sort of fun, I am happy
they are coming to a close and I am sure the new team will do a far better job
and take reddit to great heights._

Heh.."sort of". But seriously - good moves @sama. This part of your post seems
to be getting less attention but it should be highlighted. It's tough as hell
to jump into the middle of a fire when a top executive resigns, and it's
commendable that you rolled up your sleeves and did it. At some point, if ever
possible, a post about the past week would be hugely interesting.

------
reduce
Wow, didn't expect this. The original founding team of Reddit were awesome.

1) Personally responded to feedback emails.

2) Actually cared about sensible moderation, instead of the terrible
moderation practices that have taken over in recent years. Examples of
reddit's recent problems: certain subreddit moderators perpetrating massive
multi-million dollar scams by banning people who warned about scamming
businesses. Moderators spamlisting competing photo sharing websites so that
their own sites can get more traffic. All kinds of shady non-transparent
moderator actions. I doubt these would have happened under the original
founders' watch!

3) Generally seemed like nice guys. Too rare.

Hoping for great things!

~~~
UweSchmidt
regarding 2), sounds interesting. Got any more information on that?

Surely, if you are objective and just present facts, this can be discussed
here? What multi-million dollar scams are going on on reddit?

~~~
minimaxir
There were a few Bitcoin/dogecoin scams, unsurprisingly.

Two incidents I remember are a) /r/hearthstone, where a moderator who owned a
fansite killed links to other fansites and b) a moderator of /r/tumblrinaction
posted a link to a MLM on the top bar.

~~~
jtbigwoo
Don't forget when it was revealed that a moderator on /r/adviceanimals also
owned quickmeme.com. He apparently ran bots that downvoted any non-quickmeme
images and upvoted quickmeme images.

------
callumprentice
Straight from the horses mouth - answer here from Yishan on Quora:
[http://www.quora.com/Why-did-Yishan-Wong-resign-as-Reddit-
CE...](http://www.quora.com/Why-did-Yishan-Wong-resign-as-Reddit-
CEO/answer/Yishan-Wong?srid=X&share=1)

------
blatherard
Here's the announcement on the reddit official blog:
[http://www.redditblog.com/2014/11/coming-
home.html](http://www.redditblog.com/2014/11/coming-home.html)

~~~
RobPfeifer
I find it rather ridiculous and unprofessional that his personal site is the
version of this that's up here.

~~~
raldi
Huh? Where do you see his personal site?

------
calbear81
There's a few things that I'm guessing could have contributed to this final
straw that broke the camel's back moment:

\- Yishan's response to the ex-employee publicly calling him out and revealing
their work performance in a non-professional manner. (not undeserved, but not
professional for a CEO)

\- The response or non-response to the Fappening.

\- Not a lot of movement on making the site work great for mobile leading to
the rise of Alien Blue and other clients gaining popularity.

I don't know if there was a lot of pressure to improve revenues since
generally the audience is pretty allergic to blatant advertising but we
shouldn't forget that Reddit is a business.

------
milesf
Could the new team please review and censor some of the unquestionably evil
subreddits? (ie: brutalizing women, dead babies, animal sex, etc). There's
just no reason whatsoever such places ought to exist.

Out of conscience, I chose to stop reading Reddit for allowing such subs to
exist. I am not asking others to do the same or to adopt my beliefs, but I say
this because I really enjoyed being a redditor. I'd like to return, but not if
pure evil is allowed to continue there.

~~~
yazaddaruvala
Not trying to be rude or anything, but I feel like you should also have a
problem with the internet. There are many different websites, I'm sure, a lot
for things that are pure evil. I'm actually very curious, why you only choose
to boycott Reddit? What's your justification for still using the internet?

~~~
milesf
Roads connect me to the entire world, just like the Internet. When I arrive at
a destination, it is a separate dwelling than all the other dwellings.

Make sense?

~~~
yazaddaruvala
I suppose a little.

Actually, I modified the analogy to "arrive at a city". I feel like Reddit is
more like a city than a single dwelling. And I can understand continuing to
use roads while avoiding certain cities.

I still don't agree with your original point, and maybe the analogy is biased
in your favor (it is your justification after all, so I cant really counter),
but yeah, fair enough, I like your justification. Thanks for entertaining my
curiosity.

------
smackfu
Amazing the the new SVP of Product is a guy who one day said "It would be cool
if reddit had a secret santa." While not working there.

[http://www.thedailybeast.com/articles/2010/12/20/secret-
sant...](http://www.thedailybeast.com/articles/2010/12/20/secret-santa-the-
creator-of-reddits-gift-exchange-the-worlds-biggest.html)

~~~
kickme444
It is very surreal.

------
brianpgordon
Does this mean that Reddit will start evolving again? It's been stagnating for
years with few user-facing changes. The UI is a complete mess. From the
outside at least, it looks like they've stopped investing in it and are just
milking it until it dies.

~~~
rsync
Also, let me point out that advertising on reddit is a royal pain in the ass.
They have all kinds of broken processes and weird quirks that have not been
fixed since we started trying to advertise there in 2011.

We recently went back to try some new campaigns there and none of it was
fixed.

I'm sure if you're doing big media buys (ie., you're microsoft) they will just
do it all for you, but from the standpoint of the self-serve advertising, it's
really, really broken and difficult.

~~~
ryanmerket
New PM on ads here. Completely agree and it's one of my top priorities to fix.
Feel free to ping me directly if you ever want to give me more detailed
feedback - ryan@reddit.com

~~~
Cerius
Hey Ryan,

I didn't see your comment before I posted, but definitely take a gander at my
previous comment for a good place to start.

Good luck!

------
william_hc
This seems petty; you really didn't need to post the details of the
resignation. Sorry Sam.

------
jacquesm
> It’s interesting to note that during my very brief tenure, reddit added more
> users than Hacker News has in total.

I'm sure McDonalds sold more hamburgers in the last 8 days than my local
butcher sold steaks too. If HN would ever reach that degree of attrition it
would _be_ reddit.

At the risk of being elitist, let's hope that never happens.

------
udev
Man, the whole thing reeks!

The big guys invest in Reddit -> weeks later a wedge issue is found, CEO is
isolated and out -> blog post to convince the masses that this is still the
good old Reddit: 'Look! Ohanian is coming back!'.

The way this announcement desperately tries to water down the significance of
the event, speaks chapters, IMO.

------
Sealy
Why did he write: "It’s interesting to note that during my very brief tenure,
reddit added more users than Hacker News has in total."

Was that a dig at Hacker News?

~~~
naiyt
No, I think it was just to emphasize how much Reddit is growing.

HN is targeted at a specific audience and is more like a subreddit for a
particular topic. It wouldn't make sense to compare them directly.

~~~
fletchowns
Not to mention half of the user accounts at reddit are just stupid novelty
accounts...

I'm exaggerating of course, but there are still a ton of novelty/alt accounts
that people create on reddit.

------
Jsarokin
Will this affect Reddits offer to sell 10% of their last round to the
community?

Presumably Yishan was heavily involved in the logistics of that.

~~~
kickme444
No, it will not.

------
rdl
I really liked the "move to Daly City" idea. Millbrae also seems like it would
make sense.

~~~
toomuchtodo
What's the benefit of moving to Daly City vs SF proper? I'm not from the bay
area, so I'm not familiar with why this would be a problem.

~~~
chipotle_coyote
While I'm speculating, I'd imagine the advantage is simply that you can get
more space for less money. Daly City is (in a very relative sense)
inexpensive, especially given its proximity to SF.

The downside is that Daly City doesn't really have anything to offer _but_
cheaper rents; I suspect it'd be a terrible place to be stuck in for lunchtime
and after-work options, nor from what I've seen would it be a terribly
pleasant place to live. (That's subjective, of course.) Being in SoMa is a job
perk in and of itself, given how many interesting things are within walking
distance. If you're going to move out of SF there are considerably more
interesting places to target that would still be within relatively quick BART
or Caltrain commuting distance.

~~~
rdl
I work really near the current Reddit office. The SOMA location means:

1) Lots of good but expensive ($10-30/day, easily) lunch options. Reddit
provides lunch, and most of the employees seem to eat there, so no much of a
perk.

2) Shitty walk to BART -- it's 20min to BART and then the BART wait, BART
trip, and whatever on the other end. BART is nice if you're within a couple
minutes of a station, which basically means DT oakland, berkeley, or
FiDi/market st for offices. Or Daly City!

3) Caltrain, but Caltrain confuses me; I'd always rather drive. You can do
Caltrain to Millbrae and then BART, though, for Daly City.

4) 280 proximity (but, Daly City does it better).

5) Bay Bridge sort of proximity (but, 30-45 minutes to wait to get on it in
the evenings 5-7pm). This is objectively a big win for Reddit's current
location vs. Daly City -- people in Oakland/Berkeley who drive to work. (I do
this, and aside from costing me $1k/mo pretax all-in in a paid off car, it
gives me a 15min each way commute at 10a and 7p 95% of the time).

6) Utterly extortionate housing rents -- $3500++ for a studio, $4500 1BR. If
you were lucky and got here years ago, it can be half that, which is still
expensive in absolute terms, but based on Bay Area tech salaries sort of
reasonable. Otherwise, insane. Daly City is 50-75% of that, or less, and
Pacifica/other San Mateo County/Western SF areas are options. It's faster to
go from Ocean Beach to Daly City by car than Ocean Beach to SoMA via Muni.

7) Obnoxiousness whenever AT&T park has an event. Parking goes from $12/day to
$90/day, and crowds of roving drunken assholes take to the streets. Usually in
the evenings, but baseball has day games :(

------
jpitzo
This is such a strange thing to resign over. For cooler companies like Reddit
and more name brand places like Google and Apple, location is not incredibly
important for hiring, but it's HUGE for retention.

When you're excited to start a new job it's easy to overlook the commute.
Things come into perspective 6 months later when you're wasting up to 1/12 of
your life on a bus/train.

I've personally made this mistake and have noticed when interviewing
candidates that one of the top reasons they give for wanting to leave their
current position is that it's too long of a commute.

------
gordon_freeman
Recently watched the video of Ben Horowitz in How to Start a Startup class
where he talked about How as CEO it is very important that you should take the
perspective of Employees too. Got to know from recent article in NYTimes that
Mr. Wong made mistakes twice : first by requesting company's global employees
to move to SF and then replying aggressively on fired ex employee's post to
justify the reasons.

Mr. Horowitz's lecture now made so much sense to me.

~~~
paulhauggis
"then replying aggressively on fired ex employee's post to justify the
reasons."

To be honest, this is what he should have done. One-sided stories without any
sort of opposition on Reddit end up starting Internet mobs and people get
fired over it (or forced to quit due to threats). This is exactly what
happened with the Mozilla CEO. The culture of Internet mob mentality has
created this environment.

"first by requesting company's global employees to move to SF"

I can see his point. I've worked remotely and not remotely more than a few
times. When you work remotely, you really don't feel connected to the rest of
the time and communication and overall progress does suffer over time. No
matter how much you try to stay connected, it's just not the same.

~~~
unclesaamm
Well, Mozilla's CEO had actually donated money to anti-gay causes.... as
opposed to reddit, where what the ex employee was saying was false

------
ahunt09
"It’s interesting to note that during my very brief tenure, reddit added more
users than Hacker News has in total." Zing! =P

~~~
darkstar999
8 days.

------
muyuu
Knowing nothing more about the issue, I honestly believe he's right in wanting
to move the office out of the most expensive area in the Bay. It's a strain
down the line.

Unless something fundamental changes in city planning I'd expect a certain
degree of crowding out of that area.

------
panjaro
I've always had a gut feeling that Sam Altman is not what he acts like. Just
because Paul Graham says he is great doesn't mean he is. It's just his
personal belief and could be just a propoganda.... Nothing can be believed in
this world anymore, news are not actually news, People don't mean what they
say, they say what they don't mean, they act different that the reality and
internet world is going crazy, unethical, greedy and more... Start ups are
just made to make money, People are easy to fool, one guy comes up and make
millions, says start up is great and all the people like Donkeys and Yaks
start a 'Start-up'. Why? To make money.... doesn't matter what their action's
effects are, they are just crazy to make money. They are dishonest, greedy but
they call themselves successful...why, because they earned money... Bring on
the Artificially intelligent machines, get rid of the humanity... sooner than
later...

------
quant
This post has an interview with Pao and Alexis:
[http://fortune.com/2014/11/13/reddits-new-ceo-may-not-be-
int...](http://fortune.com/2014/11/13/reddits-new-ceo-may-not-be-interim-for-
long/)

------
thrillgore
This came out of the blue and unannounced on reddit.com. I have a feeling
there's more to this than announced.

I will remind you a few weeks back Yishan shit all over an ex-employee on
/r/ama.

~~~
benmathes
though, it seems, that employee was incorreclty shitting all over reddit. The
situation appears far grayer than "CEO shits on employee"

~~~
thrillgore
Agreed, but it is very very uncharacteristic to show up and just respond in
kind.

~~~
jrochkind1
uncharacteristic of what?

~~~
skeletonjelly
A CEO. Anything to be discussed though has most likely already been said in
the multiple thousand comment threads that spawned as a result of this
incident.

------
jc4p
Understandably there's very little details here, but I'm curious to know if
Alexis is moving to SF, he's played a big role in the NYC tech start-up world
recently.

~~~
bibinou
He replied on reddit :

    
    
      Splitting time! There's a small reddit office in NY.
       
      edit: The team is moving to SF and I'll get a cot in the office.

[http://www.reddit.com/r/blog/comments/2m7pf5/coming_home/cm1...](http://www.reddit.com/r/blog/comments/2m7pf5/coming_home/cm1oqws?context=3)

------
alexobenauer
> It’s interesting to note that during my very brief tenure [8 days], reddit
> added more users than Hacker News has in total.

Interesting, indeed.

------
codezero
Yishan, I'd like to buy you a beer.

------
tdicola
So do reddit employees still have to move to San Francisco in a month?

~~~
heathwblack
we are asked to move to the Bay Area still, but timing is flexible per
employee. That's been the case since before Yishan stepped down.

~~~
smackfu
Of course, once everyone is on site, it's very dangerous to be the one
employee left offsite.

~~~
bobsil1
Redshirt.

------
killface
Oh, good. Put a SJW at the top of Reddit's chain of command. The drain
circling is making sucking sounds now...

[http://www.scribd.com/doc/111050031/Pao-
Complaint](http://www.scribd.com/doc/111050031/Pao-Complaint)

~~~
girvo
I'm not going to lie: I dislike a lot of what's called "social justice"
(there's no justice in a lynch mob) -- but that complaint is a pretty
straightforward sexual harassment case?

------
hiou
2 months after a $50 million round of financing and the lead investor of said
round steps in as temporary CEO. You would have to be very, very naive to
believe that this was solely a dispute on the cost and location of a new
office. It seems fairly obvious that with the new round of investment Wong saw
his control of reddit significantly reduced and his decision making second
guessed and overturned finally culminating in his resignation. He likely
already knew his days as the CEO of reddit were numbered.

This is purely speculation, but it's definitely not just a dispute about the
office.

~~~
ryanmerket
reddit employee here. there were no signs to justify your speculative
argument.

~~~
raulinus
You are mixing the point here, the speculation is true.

~~~
sillysaurus3
Actually, maybe we should listen to someone with an inside perspective, rather
than speculate?

